# Where are all the panthers?



## Lynotch (Nov 19, 2014)

I feel I don't see many panthers for sale or riders, I've seen a couple at the cyclone coasters ride but that's all. I thought phantoms were more rare but it seems everybody has one of those laying around. Are these more rare or less popular?  I found some photos online for reference.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 19, 2014)

*my 52*

Still a work in progress, but here's my resto.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 19, 2014)

You are correct, you see far more Phantoms for some reason.  Here is my 53.  Hands down my best riding bike.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 19, 2014)

Getting motivated to start to work on mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bike (Nov 19, 2014)

*1966*


----------



## Lynotch (Nov 19, 2014)

Ozark flyer that is an awesome bike! How much will it cost for me to get my hands on one in decent shape or even restored?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 19, 2014)

My recommendation would be to watch for one in decent condition with all or most of its original parts.  A tall order in itself.  It's way expensive to part one together. You cannot hardly refurb one for under $1200 doing all the work yourself.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 19, 2014)

Here's my '54. She looks real good at 10ft. Rides great.


----------



## frank 81 (Nov 19, 2014)

original 52 except for tires & tubes.View attachment 180617


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 20, 2014)

*Ladies Panther*







I did a "clean up" on this one last year and sold it at Memory Lane  this spring.

Mike


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 20, 2014)

*I think the Panther .......*

I think the Panthers are far less common than the Phantoms ... I like them both - but would rather ride the Panther since they are seen less often it seems ... great bikes though ... It seems everyone has a Phantom .....


----------



## rockabillyjay (Nov 20, 2014)

Are those the only three colors Panthers came in? (blk/red. 2 tone green, maroon/orange)


----------



## phantom (Nov 20, 2014)

> Are these more rare or less popular?



 Far more rare...Panther ballooners only made from 50 thru the 54 year. Phantoms were made from 49 -59. Then if you take a ton of B6's that have been cloned with repro parts in a Phantom they are everywhere. But yes, the short answer is 10 years of production vs 5 years of production.


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 20, 2014)

What phantom said above ^^^. Plus I have the feeling that even in years when both models were available that the Phantom outsold the Panther. The Phantom was advertised more heavily, and I suspect that both kids and parents would tend to want to spend that extra bit of money to get the top of the line bike. Why get the Panther when you could get a Phantom for just a bit more?

That being said, I'm totally waiting for a green / green Panther to fall into my lap.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## bike (Nov 20, 2014)

*schwinn pholks will know the model number and years*

but there was a painted version like b-6 was to phantom
I saw one called "deluxe hornet" like a panther in all respects but paint instead of chrome..


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 20, 2014)

I can't find it any more but, last year on the net, I ran across a photo of an ad that was a  Schwinn made repop, 1995 100th phantom framed,  1952-4 Panther paint scheme, made in 96 or 7,  it was one sweet looking ride. Think it was green and black.


----------



## Lynotch (Nov 20, 2014)

That being said, I'm totally waiting for a green / green Panther to fall into my lap.


I agree the green/green is an awesome color combo!


----------



## rebirthbikes (Nov 20, 2014)

*Blue 54' Schwinn Panther*

I don't have a full shot, but I have a shot of the frame and tank put together. Still need to add the OG fenders and skip tooth just haven't found time to take her down to the basement and attach the parts! I've been riding her daily!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 20, 2014)

*Panther*



rebirthbikes said:


> I don't have a full shot, but I have a shot of the frame and tank put together. Still need to add the OG fenders and skip tooth just haven't found time to take her down to the basement and attach the parts! I've been riding her daily!!!
> 
> View attachment 180774
> 
> View attachment 180775



I figured you would be chiming in on this topic man. Your panther is coming along nicely.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 20, 2014)

I have the green on green girls 51 Panther....





And this orange on red  51 that I still have for sale.....sorry I couldn't resist the plug.





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Blueschwinns (Nov 20, 2014)

*Panther Father Daughter*

Here is my Father/Daughter Panthers.


----------



## rebirthbikes (Nov 20, 2014)

*Gorgeous!!!*



Blueschwinns said:


> Here is my Father/Daughter Panthers.




That's a beautiful set right there! If there could be a winner of this thread, I would nominate you my friend! Just awesome!!!!


----------



## Lynotch (Nov 20, 2014)

rebirthbikes said:


> That's a beautiful set right there! If there could be a winner of this thread, I would nominate you my friend! Just awesome!!!!




I second that nominee! Great bikes, greater dad in my book.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 21, 2014)

rebirthbikes said:


> I don't have a full shot, but I have a shot of the frame and tank put together. Still need to add the OG fenders and skip tooth just haven't found time to take her down to the basement and attach the parts! I've been riding her daily!!!
> 
> View attachment 180774
> 
> View attachment 180775




Tease.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 21, 2014)

*Mrs. Skid's Panther*

I put this one together for my wife. She loves this bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 23, 2014)

My Panther story is a bit convoluted, but, I had bought my wife a two tone blue 49 Panther. We rode together a couple of times, but it seemed that she prefered her Chinese Trek instead.
So the little blue Panther got relegated to the back of the garage.
Then a few weeks ago, a trade deal for another bike popped up, so without consulting my wife, I traded away her Panther without another thought. I didn't think she knew one bike from another, so the other day we were talking about going for a ride, and getting her bike ready to ride. She dropped the bomb by mentioning that she could alway ride her Panther!
Alarm bells started ringing in my head. I'm thinking oh,*&%$!
So today, I went to our monthly cycle swap, and low and behold, there's my wifes Panther!
The guy I traded it to had it up for sale. At first I was thinking naw! I don't want that old thing back. Then I started thinking about saving my marriage and how many bikes could be lost in the divorce, so without anymore hesitation, I bought my wifes little blue Panther back.
I rode it around the swap meet and quickly fell back in love with how amazingly good those bikes ride.
I feel like I dodged a major bullet on that one. WHEW!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 23, 2014)

You're a wise man.


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 23, 2014)

*Same thing here last year...*



cyclingday said:


> My Panther story is a bit convoluted, but, I had bought my wife a two tone blue 49 Panther. We rode together a couple of times, but it seemed that she prefered her Chinese Trek instead.
> So the little blue Panther got relegated to the back of the garage.
> Then a few weeks ago, a trade deal for another bike popped up, so without consulting my wife, I traded away her Panther without another thought. I didn't think she knew one bike from another, so the other day we were talking about going for a ride, and getting her bike ready to ride. She dropped the bomb by mentioning that she could alway ride her Panther!
> Alarm bells started ringing in my head. I'm thinking oh,*&%$!
> ...




I sold my wifes '56 Hornet to a local dealer thinking we needed the space. I didn't bother telling her 'cause she said it was kinda heavy and preferred riding her new Electra Hawaii. I thought,I had that bike long before we met anyway.OH BOY! We were going for a ride one day  and I took out my '62 Typhoon,the wife says,"Oh cool,I'll ride my green Hornet" Woops! Well,I contacted the buyer and he sold it back to me for the same price that day. I'm glad to have it back,shes a keeper.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 23, 2014)

Where are the peanut tank panthers?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2014)

Blueschwinns said:


> Here is my Father/Daughter Panthers.





That sure looks like the one that I was seriously thinking about buying last year when it was on the East Valley Craigslist.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 23, 2014)

PCHiggin said:


> I sold my wifes '56 Hornet to a local dealer thinking we needed the space. I didn't bother telling her 'cause she said it was kinda heavy and preferred riding her new Electra Hawaii. I thought,I had that bike long before we met anyway.OH BOY! We were going for a ride one day  and I took out my '62 Typhoon,the wife says,"Oh cool,I'll ride my green Hornet" Woops! Well,I contacted the buyer and he sold it back to me for the same price that day. I'm glad to have it back,shes a keeper.




 Thanks!
It feels better knowing that there are others that have pulled the same stunt.
Doh!


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 23, 2014)

*Peanut tank Panther III*

This one is mine, bought this past summer.


 She's a December 1961.

Mike


----------



## danilo1219 (Nov 24, 2014)

*panthers*

my Schwinn panther 1952


----------



## oskisan (Nov 24, 2014)

*Panthers*


----------



## jd56 (Nov 24, 2014)

Turns out it was my wife's  idea to let the red Panther go up for sale. But she made it clear that she wants to keep the green one.
Here she is with both....ennie meanie moe....provided I put the dark green tires on it. The other green was too loud for her.





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rebirthbikes (Nov 24, 2014)

*Zing!*



danilo1219 said:


> my Schwinn panther 1952




I have to tell you that I truly think the Panthers should have come in this color combo. This is gorgeous. Great job restoring this beauty and making her your own. 

Cheers!


----------



## Lynotch (Nov 24, 2014)

*52 Panther*

Here's my Panther I just picked up last week. I like the patina but I'm going to clean it up a bit I got pretty filthy riding it this weekend.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 24, 2014)

Great bike.  That's just my style!


----------

